# BSD-Links



## conta (May 1, 2015)

Hey, I started to make database of BSD-related links, as I always had troubles to find something similar to it. 

It's in the form of github repo: https://github.com/DiscoverBSD/BSD-Links

Any contribution is very welcome.


----------



## BSDBernd (May 1, 2015)

Is there a reason why GhostBSD ( http://www.ghostbsd.org/ ) is not listed in your list of BSD-Oses?


----------



## hitest (May 1, 2015)

conta,

Awesome.  Thanks!


----------



## conta (May 6, 2015)

BSDBernd said:


> Is there a reason why GhostBSD ( http://www.ghostbsd.org/ ) is not listed in your list of BSD-Oses?


Hi, I am slowly building it so there's not everything yet. I am adding some more stuff now so I will add GhostBSD as well. Thanks for a reminder ;]


----------

